# Cracking ice (LOTS) honeycomb?



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

speaking of cracking ice,here is one for ya from last year enjoy.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=317683&highlight=lake+chemung


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

When I lived in the U.P. we would fish on top of the float ice. 

While I would never recommend this... a 4'X4' piece would easily support my body.


----------



## COCKROACH69 (Apr 1, 2006)

OK I'm going out Saturday morning and you guys have me more nerves that ever maybe i should just stay home?


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

COCKROACH69 said:


> OK I'm going out Saturday morning and you guys have me more nerves that ever maybe i should just stay home?


You should be alright man... It's been cold all week I'm sure it's firmed up and at least 5-6" just about anywhere on the inland lakes (maybe not deep parts so use your judgement)


----------



## COCKROACH69 (Apr 1, 2006)

i was thinking of devils or round


----------

